# Toilet Training - In the Same Spot!



## nadinemarshall (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi!

I have recently bought my Cockerpoo puppy home (Meg) and on the whole she is doing most of her toilet outside which is great! I would really like to train her to go at the same spot as I often have my young nieces and nephews over and want to know the garden is safe for them to play in.

I take her out on a leash and take her to the same spot but she doesn't go and just lays down. When I take her off the leash, off she runs and goes to the toilet straight away.

Does anyone have any idea how I can get her to go to the toilet in the same spot??

Thanks in advance

Nadine & Meg x


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

I can't really help, dogs usually prefer a different spot each time. We just pick it up and bin it as soon as she does it. so the grass is always clear.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

It can definitely be taught. I think the key might be a little more patience. Wait it out until she does go and don't let her off leash until then be it 10 mins or 15 and then reward heavily or alternatively if you can fence off the spot where you want her to go and let her off leash in there until she goes.


----------



## Ali-N (Aug 10, 2018)

Our puppy is not fully trained but what we are doing is that we always give treats if he is going to the right place and we always say the same words. A lot of times he is distracted by everything from outside and he won`t stop in the right place. I walk him a bit, and then I bring him back to the spot and I stay there and say the words until he goes. 
I hope I am not imagining  but I swear he looks at me, I say "go poopoo" and he starts to sniff around.


----------

